# gigabyte mobo not working



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, I have a home built system and recently decided to buy a new mobo, so I got the Gigabyte ga-ep45-ds4. Hooked everything up and it all looked perfect. When I add the psu the mother board lights up (insuding a red light with s4/5 written beside it). When I power it up more lights come on, the cpu fan spins for one second, then all dies. after 3 more seconds it tries o boot again, it continues like this in an infonote loop. any suggestions? All the rest of my components were working with the last mobo and my psu is a 620w ao that should be fine. I'm very confsed :sigh:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Make sure board is not grounding on the case. Make sure all standoffs
are accounted for. Only takes one, in the wrong place.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Double check that the 4 pin CPU power is plugged into the motherboard . .


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

yup all stand offs are there, everything plugged in, just reading your post now linderman but thanks, I googled the problem and it appears some other people have had the same issue with this mobo. No solutions posted up though :sigh:


----------



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

just followed the bench test post, still the same problem so it's not a grounding issue


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you have another PSU you can use to connect to this mobo or another mobo to connect this PSU to?

If you can connect another psu to this mobo and everything works it is the PSU.

If you connect your PSU to another mobo and it works it is the mobo.

After stating that I feel like captain obvious. Oh well, captain obvious AWAY!


----------



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

The problem is with the mobo, i just wanna know how to fix it as i'm pretty certain it aint faulty.


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

It just sounds to me that the problem is a dead mobo. No grounding issues and no PSU issues with other people having the same problem and not even able to get to bios. . .sounds like RMA time to me, but the tech experts here have more knowledge on the newer boards than myself and can maybe help you save it.


----------



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

see I already sent back the mobo as doa cause I was thinking the same as you, this is the replacement and the exact same problem, can't help but feel i'm missing something =S


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you absolutely sure it isn't a PSU problem then? Do you have another one you could use to make sure?

If it is a deeper problem. . .have you made sure all of the hardware is 100% compatible?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If you have a speaker, or a speaker bud you can install on board try
this.
Pull all ram out of machine. If you get no beeps, I would guess mobo
is dead.


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

Except doesn't the system beep come from the mobo speaker(mine does at least)?


----------



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

manic said:


> If you have a speaker, or a speaker bud you can install on board try
> this.
> Pull all ram out of machine. If you get no beeps, I would guess mobo
> is dead.


in that case the mobo might be very dead. it's the fact that the s4/5 light comes on as soon as power is connected that confuses me, I thought that light meant system hibernation.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont know which lights you speak of. Asus has a light that comes on
and that is for the agp/pci-e bus, dosent mean a thing other than
that part of the board is getting power.
Not all boards have a speaker onboard. Some do some dont. The ones
that dont rely on the speaker that is in the case, or a little speaker
bud you can purchase separately, very handy., and a must for 
trouble shooting.
Did you read this, concerning what types of cpu you can use.
Note) This motherboard is designed with VRD11.1 power phase, and cannot be compatible with VRD10 designed CPU. Please refer to "CPU Support List" for details. 
Just something you may want to look at..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please list full system specs of your intended build .......... you cpu model is very important

please include the psu make and model

i would be trying another power supply at this time .........


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I KNOW WHATS WRONG! I HAD THIS EXACT PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I BOUGHT THE SAME BOARD AND WENT THROUGH 2 OF THEM. THEY'RE DEFECTIVE BOARDS! I HAD TO GO BUY A DIFFERENT BRAND AND MODEL. everything is fine now. gigabyte has some explaining to do.


----------



## Harveyx (Aug 12, 2008)

Helm, I have had the exact problem you experienced. Did you get your MoBo working. If so how. TIA.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I will be building with one of these this weekend ....... will see how it goes


----------



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

still not working, booted up my old mobo just to make sure all the other components were still working, might try again in a day or two. let me know how yours gos though =)


----------



## Harveyx (Aug 12, 2008)

Got this from Gigabyte:

Hello,

Please remove the board from the case and test on top of an cardboard box with only the processor along with heatsinkfan connected. Connect the 24 pin and 4 pin 12v connector from your power supply and use an pen to short the two power switch pins on the board. From there check whether if the fan spins and stays on, if not perform the same procedure but with an different power supply. If still causes the same issue and your power supply and processor are confirmed to be functional the issue appears to be the motherboard. Refer to the below link to submit your rma request regarding warranty issue

http://rma.gigabyte-usa.com

Thank you

Went throough the procedure they descibed with the same result. The MOBO is going back to NewEgg. 

Thanks for the help. Hope you have better luck than I have had.


----------



## Harveyx (Aug 12, 2008)

Got this response from Gigabyte:

Hello,

Please remove the board from the case and test on top of an cardboard box with only the processor along with heatsinkfan connected. Connect the 24 pin and 4 pin 12v connector from your power supply and use an pen to short the two power switch pins on the board. From there check whether if the fan spins and stays on, if not perform the same procedure but with an different power supply. If still causes the same issue and your power supply and processor are confirmed to be functional the issue appears to be the motherboard. Refer to the below link to submit your rma request regarding warranty issue

http://rma.gigabyte-usa.com

Thank you

Went through the process they suggested - same result. Will send MoBo back to NewEgg. Thanks for your help. Hope myou have better luck than I have had.


----------



## helm (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah their customer support was awful, the reply I got asked me to do things I had already told them i'd tried and they provided nothing usefull :O.
Like I said maybe i'll try a fresh start in a few days when I have time and see what happens.


----------

